# Kleiber's "Otello" 1976



## Guest (Oct 27, 2017)

A friend has just sent me this, poor in quality and sans English subtitles though it is. I'd searched everywhere for it. Kleiber in Italy in 1976, with Domingo and production by Zefferilli. Some backstage images. Between the acts Kleiber has a tough time of it with a rowdy, shouting audience and he shows great style and patience. Look at the beginning of Acts 2 and 3 to observe this. Otherwise, it's wonderful to see the great maestro in action: there's so precious little of Kleiber left for us.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

You might want to check this out. Pretty good sound too.

https://operadepot.com/collections/...erdi-otello-freni-domingo-cappuccilli-kleiber


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2017)

Barbebleu said:


> You might want to check this out. Pretty good sound too.
> 
> https://operadepot.com/collections/...erdi-otello-freni-domingo-cappuccilli-kleiber


Thank you. I presume it's a CD and not a DVD. Kleiber was absolutely amazing!!!


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

CountenanceAnglaise said:


> Thank you. I presume it's a CD and not a DVD. Kleiber was absolutely amazing!!!


Yes, cd I'm afraid. But really good sound for a live performance and there is so little live Kleiber out there!


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2017)

Barbebleu said:


> Yes, cd I'm afraid. But really good sound for a live performance and there is so little live Kleiber out there!


Thanks so much. I've read EVERYTHING I can lay my hands on about Kleiber and have some of his CDs and 3 or 4 DVDs because I presented a 2 hour lecture about him last year for our community music group. And I've read Charles Barber's book and have emailed Dr. Barber about Carlos. Unfortunately, Alexander Werner's German biography of Kleiber isn't about to be translated into English any time soon. My husband really loves Kleiber conducting the Wiener Philharmoniker Neujahrskonzerten 1989 und 1992.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

There's a couple of good documentaries in English on YT which if you haven't watched already are well worth a look.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

CountenanceAnglaise said:


> A friend has just sent me this, poor in quality and sans English subtitles though it is. I'd searched everywhere for it. Kleiber in Italy in 1976, with Domingo and production by Zefferilli. Some backstage images. Between the acts Kleiber has a tough time of it with a rowdy, shouting audience and he shows great style and patience. Look at the beginning of Acts 2 and 3 to observe this. Otherwise, it's wonderful to see the great maestro in action: there's so precious little of Kleiber left for us.


I own the Kleiber/Domingo/Freni/Cappucilli cd and it has always remained my very favorite _Otello_. And what a gift now to actually see in person the production that I always pictured in my mind. It was superb and kudos to the director.


----------



## howlingfantods (Jul 27, 2015)

Barbebleu said:


> You might want to check this out. Pretty good sound too.
> 
> https://operadepot.com/collections/...erdi-otello-freni-domingo-cappuccilli-kleiber


That's the same performance as the youtube video. It was recorded for Italian TV and that TV recording is the source of the various CD versions. I haven't heard the Opera Depot version but I've purchased it several times from other labels searching for better sound. The better ones I've heard sound a little bit better than the youtube, which sounds like it came from a pretty degraded VHS tape, with a persistent characteristic VHS whine.

















Those two are both fine, and I couldn't tell much difference in sound quality, but I'm no audiophile. I haven't bought the Opera Depot version since the sound sample sounds basically the same.

There was another one, I don't even remember the cover unfortunately but the other version I bought was a bust--had been engineered so high that it distorted in the peaks. I chucked it after listening to it for a few minutes.

I go through all the effort because this my favorite performance too.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2017)

Thanks for that information. I don't think we can expect much, really, in terms of good hi-fi reproduction.

As a rusted-on Kleiber lover and fan I remember the great maestro with this image every time I turn on my computer; it's on my screen, magnified:

https://o.aolcdn.com/images/dims3/G...n/1722420/images/n-CARLOS-KLEIBER-628x314.jpg


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

I borrowed from my local library on intern not too long ago , and the sound was perfectly listenable . This is certainly one of the most scorchingly hot Otellos you could ever imagine . A real barn burner .


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Barbebleu said:


> You might want to check this out. Pretty good sound too.
> 
> https://operadepot.com/collections/...erdi-otello-freni-domingo-cappuccilli-kleiber


Got mine copy yesterday, and.... some others of course.


----------

